# marking



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

so my aunt's dog, louie, isn't a maltese but i figured i'd ask anyway. he has a habit of marking EVERYWHERE and she left him along with her other dogs here for me to watch while she's in hawaii. louie keeps peeing everywhere and marking everything. i don't know what to do about it. it's driving me insane. :smpullhair:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I treat it as a house training transgression. Treat him like a new pup - confined unless you are literally watching him. If he sniffs to mark, interrupt him.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Buy some baby diapers and make him wear them. I use toddler size 2 cheap ones for my boys when they are out exercising. Or there would be pee on top of pee!!! LOL
Otherwise what Jackie stated is very true. Never leave them out of sight but you must also be paying attention to what he is doing.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

A friend of mine has a Maltese that does this. I didn't know he'd do it at my house. I suggested she bring him here one day and he marked on every outdoor chair cover, columns, anything. Thank goodness i have a boy that pees like a girl. :wub: I couldn't stand that either, it would drive me nuts as well.:OMG!:


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

i've been keeping him in a pen we got him for the house but he marks all over it. when i take him outside with the other dogs to go potty he goes around and pees on them when they're peeing! he's driving everyone insane. i never thought about the diaper idea though. that's definitely a good one!


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

To my experience that's a dominant behavior, you just gotta be alert when nose is in he ground and walking like tracing something every time he lift the leg, make a noise like a clap and say "NO" loud but no screaming you just want to snap him out of the pee thinking not scared, he just need to see you as the leader and then he would stop marking, mine's go outside every 4 hours and they don't do mistakes inside. Then when you take him outside and he pee reward him for doing it but just for peeing outside not for using dominant behavior outside like peeing and then tossing grass everywhere like they are a beast hehe


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

okay! thank you so much, nelson. i take them all out every three - four hours and louie STILL marks every chance he gets. yesterday i let him out of the pen to run around and play with ryder, lilah and luke for twenty minutes and when i put him back in the pen i found at least five marking spots.


----------

